# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Ventrilo and wine

## endy

I'm sure I'm not alone when I say I've been trying to get ventrilo working for a while. Well today I got it working with no hastle and since a quick search here for 'ventrilo' turned up only one topic I thought I'd post what I found  :Very Happy: 

Note: The version of wine I used was from the backports repository, I haven't tried any other version so step 1 may be unnecessary.

1. Add the extra repositores from the Unnoffical Ubuntu Guide:


```
http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
```

2. Install the following packages:


```
wine (version 0.0.20050419-1~5.04ubp1)
libwine (version 0.0.20050419-1~5.04ubp1)
libwine-alsa (version 0.0.20050419-1~5.04ubp1)
cabextract
```

3. Download Ventrilo: 


```
http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php
```

4. Make a directory for ventrilo and extract it:


```
mkdir ~/ventrilo
cd ~/ventrilo
cabextract /path/to/ventrilo-2.2.0-Windows-i386.exe
```

5. Edit the file:


```
~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system.ini
```

And add the following line:


```
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
```

6. Next you need to get your hands on the windows file 'msgsm32.acm' from an existing windows partition (C:/WINDOWS/system32/msgsm32.acm) and copy it to  '~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system/'.

7. Run vent:


```
cd ~/ventrilo
wine ./Ventrilo.exe
```

I hope it works, and I also hope I'm didn't state the obvious   :Razz:

----------


## Snipersnest

Good howto man... But I'd perfer to Support Linux....So I use TeamSpeak

www.goteamspeak.com

If you look closely on the Vent forums theres a post there saying the guy will never release the Linux version of Vent. Mainly because hes so worried about his precious code. Supoort Linux...use TeamSpeak. Theres a new version of TeamSpeak due out soon...should blow the socks off vent with all the extras they've been talking about.

----------


## gil-galad

I have gotten ventrillo to work doing exactly that.  However, it is very unstable and it doesn't work with some features like hotkeys.  Teamspeak works *much* better.

----------


## endy

I totally agree, I have used Teamspeak for years and have loved every minute of it but recently everyone I know in clan gaming is using ventrilo.

Btw, I checked out the ventrilo homepage recently and the new forum has a linux section. However there is no news to speak of and you can't post in it but is major progress compared to what used to happen on the ventrilo site (ie mention linux and get your post flamed or ignored).

Anyway I eagerly await Teamspeak 3 and a native Ventrilo for linux, I only wish we had a GPL product in the mix but seeing as I can't code that myself I wont complain  :Smile:

----------


## gil-galad

Unfortunately, probably even if we had a GPL product no one would use it so it wouldn't be very useful.  If your clan is using ventrillo then you would be stuck.  What would be nice is a reverse engineer of ventrillo.   :Smile:

----------


## artinla

I am confused with all of you recommending teamspeak..  As I understand it, teamspeak cannot connect to a ventrilo server.   That would mean I can only play on servers which also happen to be running a teamspeak server.  Since ventrilo is by far the most prevalent VOIP server, why would I want to do that?

----------


## endy

I think teamspeak is being recommended as it already has a native linux client, and it's always better to support native software first.

One note on this method is it must be very cpu intensive because everything stutters with ventrilo running when I play in game (tested ET, Quake3, Doom3) and I have an AMD64 3500+ which handles evertything else I throw at it. So this is still not real solution until we get a native binary (or source) for linux.

----------


## Snipersnest

> I think teamspeak is being recommended as it already has a native linux client, and it's always better to support native software first.
> 
> One note on this method is it must be very cpu intensive because everything stutters with ventrilo running when I play in game (tested ET, Quake3, Doom3) and I have an AMD64 3500+ which handles evertything else I throw at it. So this is still not real solution until we get a native binary (or source) for linux.


 Sounds like you need to change sound cards or drivers... I had that problem with my onboard sound too. But it was the soundcard not the program.

----------


## endy

Hmm, thats strange cos I'm using a SB Audigy2 which I thought was well supported on linux, and works fine in all games :S

I'll check if wine needs any extra config, any other suggestions would be welcome  :Smile:

----------


## gil-galad

Using ventrillo through wine AND playing a game is VERY cpu intensive.  I noticed this because I overclock my cpu to various speeds.  Anything less than 2ghz on my computer, and ventrillo stutters like crazy.  Just don't use ventrillo.

----------


## Sil3n7

Hey, this is my first post here and i am really trying to make the complete switch from windows to ubuntu, all i have left is to get vent working.

I have done all of the steps on the first page and i believe i did them correctly, but when i try to run Ventrilo.exe with wine i get the error:

SHGetSpecialFolderPath failed.
Program aborting

in a pop-up.  My terminal also gives me the error:



```
fixme:ntdll:FILE_GetNtStatus Converting errno 40 to STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory L"c:\\windows\\profiles\\drew\\Application Data".
```

i also get the second error when i run Warcraft 3 also.  I'm very new to ubuntu so this could be a very obvious fix that i just missed. TY for any help

----------


## bulazeem

It took me FOREVER to find out how to do this but once i found hikaricore's post, I was able to get ventriloctrl working in about 5 min.  However, i still have one problem.  Ventrilo now keys my microphone when i press tab (which is what i set it to) as well as "a".  Any help there?  Is there a way i can change the "a"?


edit:  i think it does this because ventrilo is set to push to talk button "a" and so when i am in a game like wow and wow has the focus, since it is in wine just like ventrilo, a actually sends the signal to key the microphone.

----------


## ScottyBoyNow

I can get it to work with sensitivity, to talk. But whenever I try use PTT, it doesn't. I am going to see if the ventriloctrl thing will work. If not, I am buggered!

Edit! 

I can get the insert working now. I just got the OSS Drivers sorted out and that fixed it. Only problem now is the background Ventrilo with the 'insert' key.

----------


## Sammi

@Sil3n7
Have you tries running winecfg once to create the default Windows folders?

Just write winecfg in a terminal and press enter.

----------


## Sil3n7

yes, i have run the winecfg in terminal and when i browse the drive_c i have both the windows folder and Program Files folder.  Still getting the same error though.  i toyed around with using different versions of windows also but no luck there.

----------


## dutyandcourage@gmail.com

I followed this guide and my vent allowed me to connect to servers and listen in on conversations. However I had some trouble with push to talk and lag while playing other games. After an hour of fiddling around I found that enabling hardware acceleration in the sound tab of the wine configuration utility solved this problem.

Also I was getting Abs Zero when I tried monitoring in the ventrilo client setup. I fixed this by enabling mic boost in the ubuntu volume control. I did this by opening my volume control opening preferences in the edit menu and then finding the Mic Boost (+20 DB) option and checking the check box. This enables the option in the switches tab of the volume control which you also have to check.

After that my vent was working perfectly. Still a couple sound glitches here and htere but they are hardly a problem.

----------


## Metaleks

Okay, first let me start off by saying vent runs perfectly.  Perfectly!

But.  I can't seem to get runctrl to work.  I've followed the guide to the word, any ideas as to what my problem may be?

----------


## Lazy8s

Bah I got my sound card ( X-Fi platinum ) to run with drivers I found here http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi but Ubuntu does not recognize me as having a sound device still. Now when I run ventrilo from wine I see:




> ~/ventrilo$ wine ventrilo
> err:mixer:MIX_Open ioctl( /dev/mixer, SOUND_MIXER_DEVMASK ) failed ( Invalid argument )
> err: ole:CoGetClassObject class {96749377-3391-11d2-9ee3-00c04f797396 } not registered
> err: ole:CoGetClassObject class c7a-45ac-92cc-59edafb77b53 } could be created for context 0x17
> {96749377-3391-11d2-9ee3-00c04f797396 } not registered
> err: ole:create_server class {96749377-3391-11d2-9ee3-00c04f797396 } not registered
> fixme: ole:CoGetClassObject CLSCTX_REMOTE_SERVER not supported
> err: ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {96749377-3391-11d2-9ee3-00c04f797396 } could be created for context 0x17
> err: ole:CoGetClassObject class {a910187f-0c7a-45ac-92cc-59edafb77b53 } not registered
> ...


And when I join a vent server I get the message:




> VoiceCommMixerStart: Non-mux based mixer does not have any connections.


Under Setup I choose Soundblaster X-FI as Output ( direct sound checked ), Default DirectSound device as input ( use direct sound checked ).

Then for hardware input mixer I have Mixer: Sound Blaster X-Fi, Mux:rec and then there are no choices for Line. I take this to mean my soundcard won't let me use my mic then?

----------


## SBFC

> Then for hardware input mixer I have Mixer: Sound Blaster X-Fi, Mux:rec and then there are no choices for Line. I take this to mean my soundcard won't let me use my mic then?


I'm having problems with the Line selection as well. Also, I don't even have a choice for Mux. I've had Vent working with this soundcard before, although I can't remember how many versions ago.

I can connect to a server and listen to conversations...just can't seem to get Line working so that I can talk. Very frustrating.

I've tried both ALSA and OSS.

----------


## Louis Cypher

Finally got Vent working with World of Warcraft.  This is the most recent patch. 2.4 i think.  I tried a bunch of different setups but in the end this worked for me.  This info was taken from the Winehq website.




> First time it works flawlessly for me.
> by Alexander Lindskog on Wednesday December 12th 2007, 7:44
> Hi guys.
> 
> I managed to get Vent running without any of the problems I used to have (no ALSA, no Push-to-talk). I'm positive it has something to do with the latest wine update but in case this helps you here are the settings I used. (all other combinations failed to work  )
> 
> Wine 0.9.50
> 
> Winecfg:
> ...


The only thing I did not need was the last line, Use Direct Input to detect Hotkey: Not checked.  I left it checked and all is well.  Also in WoW make sure the option under Sound & Voice --> Sound Options--> Game Sound Output-->  uncheck Use Hardware.

The push-to-talk works great and the sound is just like in Winblows.  The only problem, which is not a problem really, is after the character select screen there is beep from the speakers but that lasts less than a second.

I'm running Ubuntu 7.10+Gnome
Dell XPS 410n
audio is Sigmatel STAC9227

----------


## subdancer

nice work SBFC its workin with your script in intrpid. thx
but its not working perfect. im using a logitech G5 mouse and im using the button at the thumb as push to talk key. pyvent is echoing "2 8" for the key so it recognizes it. problem is i need to check "Use Direct Input to detect Hotkey" in ventrilo so it recognizes the button i want to use. but then pyvent isnt working anymore. if i uncheck "Use Direct Input to detect Hotkey" pyvent is working with every key exept the one i want to use  :Sad: 

any ideas how to solve this?

----------


## SBFC

I'll mess around with it and see if I can come up with anything. To be honest I forgot to test it using mouse buttons.  :Embarassed:

----------


## SBFC

Ha. My bad. It was a mistake on my part that was quick to fix. 

I've reattached the script in the original post that contained it.

----------


## subdancer

works like a charm now  :Smile:  thx alot for you work to the community, and for the quick fix  :Very Happy: 

windows  :Shame on you:  
linux for the win!!   :Guitar:

----------


## AndersAA

Has anyone found a program to set ventrilo hotkeys that allow input to happen at the same time?

If I have something requireing input (say text document) and I hold my push to talk button down, I can't write anything at the same time.  This is really annoying me, I didn't have that limitation with early ventriloctrl versions (before the xorg 1.5 security fix that broke it).

----------


## SBFC

Have you tried the file I uploaded on the last page? It doesn't block input.

----------


## AndersAA

> Have you tried the file I uploaded on the last page? It doesn't block input.


This has been driving me nuts for a good month now, thanks a bunch!

----------


## subdancer

im trying to make a bash.sh script so it starts ventrilo and pyvent with one click 



```
#!/bin/sh
wine /home/XXXX/.wine/drive_c/Programme/Ventrilo/Ventrilo.exe
python /home/XXXX/.wine/drive_c/Programme/Ventrilo/pyvent.py 4 8
```

when i run it it starts ventrilo but the pyvent seems not starting or atleast the button is not working. is the script code right like this?

----------


## SBFC

> im trying to make a bash.sh script so it starts ventrilo and pyvent with one click 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> wine /home/XXXX/.wine/drive_c/Programme/Ventrilo/Ventrilo.exe
> python /home/XXXX/.wine/drive_c/Programme/Ventrilo/pyvent.py 4 8
> ```
> ...


Use this:


```
#!/bin/sh
wine /home/XXXX/.wine/drive_c/Programme/Ventrilo/Ventrilo.exe &
sleep 10
python /home/XXXX/.wine/drive_c/Programme/Ventrilo/pyvent.py 4 8 &
```

The '&' lets Ventrilo run in the background so your shell script can execute more commands. Without it no other commands will execute until Ventrilo is closed.

'sleep' pauses the shell script for 10 seconds. Without this Ventrilo will not be finished loading by the time pyvent launches. pyvent will then not detect a running instance of Ventrilo and then it will exit.

----------


## AndersAA

This is the script I use, incase anyone is interested, I use capslock, so I disable the capslock key before starting it.


```
#!/bin/bash
xmodmap -e "clear Lock"

amixer -c1 sset Mic,0 100%
export WINEPREFIX="$HOME/Ventrilo"


if [ "$1" == "2" ]; then
    cd /home/neuron/Ventrilo/drive_c/Program\ Files/VentriloMIX
    wine "Ventrilo 2.3.0.exe" &
else
    cd /home/neuron/Ventrilo/drive_c/Program\ Files/Ventrilo/
    wine Ventrilo.exe &
fi

PID="$!"

sleep 2
~/.bin/pyvent.py 2 66 &

wait $PID
pkill -f pyvent.py
```

----------


## aarons6

there is a native client now.. check out http://www.mangler.org/

----------


## farfrael

Hello,

Ventrilo installed successfully with wine.
microphone works fine but having some issues with the focus.

tried using both pyvent.py and ventriloctrl, recompiled the X server to make sure the record extension is installed and loaded. 

Either script launches but they do not detect any key press.
I tried using /dev/input/eventx (with x from 1 to 3) but still no success

somewhat stumped at this point ... what else did I miss that would be required for the key detection to work? Using x server 1.6.3

any help would be much appreciated

[SOLVED] was a permission problem. Now working fine

----------


## deaxd

Failed to get encoder for specified Codec. 

Unable to initialize outbound codec (GSM 6.10 - 22 KHz, 16 bit): Unable to find the specified codec. 



I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala, and Wine 1.0.1, Ventrilo 3.0.5. There's no sound on games and ventrilo,..

Bugs:
1348	RegisterHotKey and UnregisterHotKey are not implemented. (Affects e.g. Adobe Photoshop.)	NEW		View
5178	Ventrilo loses talk ability while using Push-To-Talk option	NEW		View
5623	GetAsyncKeyState wrong if querying process doesn't have focus	NEW		View
5924	Ventrilo error when multiple people talk	NEW		View
8103	Ventrilo list does not draw correctly at times	NEW		View
10495	Wine should support PulseAudio	NEW		View
13500	ventrilo only supports half duplex	UNCONFIRMED		View
16600	Ventrilo starts having a long delay after some time

What works
Everything works using Speex codec

What does not
Any other codec

What was not tested
Nothing

Additional Comments
As long as you use Speex, it works fine. Can't get GSM 6.10 to work.


//from http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...rsion&iId=9832

----------


## Kmus

Thank you aarons6 Mangler (http://www.mangler.org/) is just what I need it. 

It works great  :Capital Razz:

----------


## SamuelDinnadge

Awesome post!

----------


## schtufbox

> there is a native client now.. check out http://www.mangler.org/


Excellent stuff, thanks.

----------


## AlmightyMokona

Check out Mumble guys, I much prefer it to vent. Better quality, open source, better latency.

http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Installing_Mumble

----------

